# Photo Challenge Voting Poll - Oct 2010 - Wildlife



## Chris of Arabia

Which is your favourite?

Oct 2010 Photo Challenge Gallery

*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their     full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that       much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,         but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the         gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of         the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote    right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in     place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able   to,   feel free  to    send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous         (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the   voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific   photos until    after    the voting has completed and the winner is   announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "*Image Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your         favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let   us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top         five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be         contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is         announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days   they       will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a   future       challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to   the winner  do      to his/her location we will provide another prize of   equal  value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

And here are the images:

01:






02:





03:





04:





05:





06:





07:





08:





09:





10:





11:





12:





13:





14:





15:





16:





17:





18:





19:





20:





21:





22:





23:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

...bump


----------



## istdercollen

geez, there is some stiff competition this month! Nice photos everybody.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Keep voting people, there's some good stuff this month


----------



## Chris of Arabia

It looks like we're getting some good voting going on this month, let's keep it going - up to the top again...


----------



## lucyjannero

Amazing photo shots, really nice clicking, I like all photograph but I vote Oct10photo #1, #11, #14 and # 20, it is really great photo as per my knowledge. awesome wild photography. thanks for sharing, great work.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well with 7 days to go, we have a very clear leader, but the race for 2nd and 3rd is still up for grabs. We're doing well on the votes, but let's have a few more before the end date.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

With 5 days to go, there's only a single vote in it for 2nd place, so get out and show your support for those who've made the effort to enter the Challenge. Vote whilst you still can.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well we has some excellent entries this time round, but there can only be one winner, and for the "Wildlife" contest, it came out as follows:

In 1st place and our winner of the Amazon voucher is NicholasPhotographer with this image...






In joint 2nd place we have michaelleggaro with...






and Lil Dvl with...






And in 4th place is the opher with...






Well done to all who took part and thank you to those who voted. For eveyone else, remember that there is still time to get your entry in for the November Challenge on the subject of "Communication"


----------



## jack58

I can't find the winner *NicholasPhotographer *anywhere on this forum? 
What is the winners username?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

jack58 said:


> I can't find the winner *NicholasPhotographer *anywhere on this forum?
> What is the winners username?



You can find his member profile here - NicholasPhotographer


----------



## Scubagod

This is a tough one!


----------



## matekat

photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite.


----------



## crazyrussh

why cant i see the photos?


----------

